# Parents' estate - Emily Groom water color dated 1957



## TCrowe (Apr 14, 2021)

I remember this picture in my parents house for many years and now that they've passed, it's come into my possession. And frankly we are trying to figure out how and where to sell it. Clearly signed by Emily Groom, 1957, and my parents (or a previous owner?) appeared to have taped a newspaper article to the back of the frame when Emily Groom died in 1975. She died in Milwaukee and there is a sticker on the back that indicates it was framed in Milwaukee ("Heide's Art Studio")

I look on line and I see estimates for her work anywhere from $200-$800 for her work. We are not art collectors and I don't know where to turn to with this. Ebay? other places? thoughts? thanks in advance. i can post photos of it if necessary, but its in a frame behind glass (and clearly has been for decades). the picture is of a farm house, painted in bright water colors. approximately 21x15.

also if I'm in the wrong forum, I apologize.


----------

